# Puppy Photos



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Please keep posting photos of your new puppies, we love to see them growing hoto:


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Wynny her first day with us.









Wynny after her first bath.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous, how old is she now?
You need to back to the pitapata sticky to post it


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

She's 4 months now Ali. I can't seem to get my pitta patta up and running nor my profile picture, keeps telling me file error!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Donna the pitapata, you need to copy the UBB code not the html one? If that helps... I hope so  Lovely picture as well!
I am about to post a Poppy & Izzie update on the thread  I will post one on here as well in 5  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Please keep posting photos of your new puppies, we love to see them growing hoto:


Ali .. Are you fancying a new puppy? 

or just loving all these new puppies on here like me xxx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Donna the pitapata, you need to copy the UBB code not the html one? If that helps... I hope so  Lovely picture as well!
> I am about to post a Poppy & Izzie update on the thread  I will post one on here as well in 5  x


Thanks so much Laura, I've been wanting to know for ages why it wasn't working, your a star xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Thanks so much Laura, I've been wanting to know for ages why it wasn't working, your a star xxx


It's not a problem at all  & thanks  xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent the day after we brought him home










Vincent today after a long walk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

A couple of pictures of Poppy this week 

















& then a couple of Izzie & Poppy together this week


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

A couple of pictures of Poppy this week 

















& then a couple of Izzie & Poppy together this week


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ok that last photo is the cutest thing ever! I love it


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Ruth  There's some lovely pictures of them together  A few new ones on the Izzie & Poppy thread  Cockapoos are just the best looking dogs in the world 
Your little Vincent is gorgeous! x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a couple of gorgeous boy's








Could not help myself soz you new mummies

Mick


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thank you Ruth  There's some lovely pictures of them together  A few new ones on the Izzie & Poppy thread  Cockapoos are just the best looking dogs in the world
> Your little Vincent is gorgeous! x


I really hope that Vincent looks like Izzie, she is sooooo lovely  Cockapoos are the best


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a few of Gaia


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thank you Ruth  A chocolate version on my Izzie, beautiful 
I'm sure Vincent will be a gorgeous fully grown adult doggy 
Izzie is really pretty, I just love that they stay gorgeous even when they're fully grown, some dogs IMO aren't as nice looking as adults :/

& Mick your two pups are gorgeous as well  I didn't put a picture on as Izzie as a pup, will put one on next so people can see how she's changed


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

:iagree: All the puppies ae gorgeous


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are a few of my little Izzie as a pup


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ali .. Are you fancying a new puppy?
> 
> or just loving all these new puppies on here like me xxx


in my dreams


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> in my dreams


Nothing wrong with wanting


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lovely photos girls 
Mick, Alfie is gorgeous but OMG Milo, I had forgotten how beautiful a baby he was :love-eyes:


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

*Here's some pictures of Pepper..*

Here are some pictures of Pepper from her first few days at home with us...

















And here are some that I've taken in the last week...



















She's now 13 weeks so plenty of growing to do yet!
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous Pepper  Poppy is growing loads already  But loads more to go yet x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some pics of Poppy and Rosie.

Poppy as a puppy.










Poppy now.










Rosie as a little dot.










and now still a little dot.










Nice view from here sis


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

coco is 18 weeks on wednesday and getting more lovely everyday xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

annemarie said:


> coco is 18 weeks on wednesday and getting more lovely everyday xx


I luuuuuuuurve ALL the puppies, I said out loud OMG to every one....but I have such a soft spot for Coco  More pictures...more pictures everyone. J x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

all these puppy pictures are beautiful!

Here is my little 'poo - the first was taken on the day we picked him up and the second one was taken 2 weeks ago ... grown loads!!!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

My baby Tinkerbell, now 17 weeks!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

*Cara Brennan*

Hi All

Here is Cara through the last few weeks. She's a JD pup born on 4th June and from Bramble and Ziggy. From the first day we had her to the last one with Derek taken earlier today. Enjoy


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

What brilliant puppy pics on this thread! Why not enter them in the Cockapoo Club of GB photo contest - we need more puppy pics. Send to: [email protected] with your forum name, puppy name and age and a note about puppy parentage (eg working mum x miniature poodle dad.) The winning entries will appear on the new cockapoo Club of GB website. Good luck!!

:star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Cara  She is so soft and fluffy <3


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho at 7 weeks old - A week before we were allowed to take him home - A very hard week!










Cuddles on the sofa at 9 weeks










Sleeping at work - approx 10-12 weeks










Before groom at 23 weeks



















After groom


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I love Cara  She is so soft and fluffy <3


Aahh thank you for being so kind Ruth xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just been looking at Buddys photos heres some of him as a pup and today


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Aahh thank you for being so kind Ruth xx


Nope! Just telling the truth  Vincent is a little in love with her 

Buddy is so big! What a beautiful man


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Nope! Just telling the truth  Vincent is a little in love with her
> 
> Buddy is so big! What a beautiful man


Not long until they meet again at Sale Water Park x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Buddy is lovely, his pup pictures remind me of how Gaia looks now, we've been worrying that we've got a spaniel. We met a chocolate cockapoo at training, five days younger than her and half her size


----------

